# Pregnancy and retinopathy



## Edev93 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hi all. 

I’m diabetic type 1 and have been for 17 years. My partner and I have been on the fence with having kids because of health problems (more than just diabetes unfortunately). Back in feb 2022, my eye consultant said my retinopathy was getting bad. He said between 2 months - 2 years I will need laser eye surgery resulting in some form of tunnel vision, but don’t know how badly. I asked him what would happen if I fell pregnant and he said I’d need surgery right away. 
I’ll be honest. My diabetes isn’t perfect but the last few years I’ve really tried. I am no unexpectedly pregnant but I’m so scared my eyesight will go (I can’t bare to think not seeing my baby grow up) and I’m scared they’ll have diabetes too. 
Is there anyone who has had a baby with retinopathy diagnosed? What was your experience? What happened? Is your sight worse? 
I really don’t know whether I can go ahead with this pregnancy and it’s tearing me apart. 
Thanks for reading and any future advice.
El x


----------



## Inka (Apr 25, 2022)

I didn’t have retinopathy when pregnant, but what I’d do is speak to your eye doctor and ask about the surgery. There are people here who’ve had it and can reassure you, I hope. Unless you’ve been specifically told to never get pregnant, then I’d focus on getting the treatment you need.

The risk of your baby having diabetes is only very slightly increased. I don’t remember the percentage but it’s small.

Get all the medical advice and support you can. The ‘tunnel vision’ mentioned might just be slight. It might happen whether you have a baby or not. Life is unpredictable. Don’t let fear cloud your thoughts. xx


----------



## Pigeon (May 4, 2022)

Hi there, sorry to hear about your stresses. I'm pregnant at present, so while I have no experience of retinopathy, I am happy to offer advice on my experience of T1 and pregnancy, and you may find some of my previous posts helpful. 

I remember a member called Twitchy a few years ago who had 2 babies while being treated for retinopathy, you may find her posts useful? Don't think she is active on here anymore. 

Best thing would be to talk to your team, get as much information as you can.


----------



## Tarasmonkey2785 (Jun 7, 2022)

Hi im type1
And i had a baby girl in 2020- i had back ground retinopathy- my consultant warned me of eye changes but i still went ahead with the pregnancy- 2 years later iv managed to get my hba1c to 39 and am now at stage 3 retinopathy, its terrifying- but i have a healthy lovely baby who i love and adore.
I have had extensive laser to both eyes but even after pregnancy damage still occurs- i still have full vision though and am looking after myself as best as i can…. Im on my own now with my little one. But inlive with the anxiety and try not to let it get me down too much.
Make sure all your other things such as your BP / cholesterol are also under control these affect this. 
 And my consultant has also prescribed me some losartan tabs- these are BP tabs however is evidence linked to helping subside retinopathy. Its the big changes the eyes dont like so dont be doing nothing to drastic and try to avoid high and low swings!
I hope your Ok x


----------

